
What’s the Importance of Building a Private Mailing List? - WeirdoWizard
https://medium.com/product-disrupt-blog/whats-the-importance-of-building-a-private-mailing-list-f4dc628ad094#.7e3lzi69q
======
WeirdoWizard
Experts like Paul Jarvis, Eric Karjaluoto, Jason Zook and more provide their
insight on growing your audience via a private mailing list.

